# Bumblebabe's shop has been robbed



## Hooked (12/8/18)

On Friday afternoon @Bumblebabe's shop was robbed. She had gone out for a while, leaving her son in the shop. Her son trustingly opened the door for a a man who had been to the shop before for advice. His trust was repaid by being tied up and having all the cash and electronic equipment stolen. Fortunately her son wasn't harmed. The police haven't caught the robber yet. 

Bumblebabe, it must have been a traumatic experience for your son, and for you too to come back to something like that! It's disgusting that someone whom you have helped would repay you in such a way - unless of course the advice which he had been seeking was just an excuse to be in the shop!

Things happen so quickly, don't they? You posted on FB on Friday afternoon that you had won the SOLGAR Gold Advisory Award and you were so happy! and then ...

Must have been a huge shock for @BumbleBee too, whose shop isn't far from you, right? Yet he wouldn't have known what was happening. I hope that you all recover psychologically from the traumatic incident and that you continue to face the future with calmness and confidence. 

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/18)

Gosh this is so sad

Strength to you guys @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (12/8/18)

Strongs to you and the family @Bumblebabe ,i have been through this before and there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, just know that you are in our thoughts, keep strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/8/18)

Omw glad no one was harmed...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (12/8/18)

Thank you @Hooked 
We are grateful that he kept his cool and got out unharmed. We are grateful he is ok. Of course he is shaken up, angry, sad - the whole nine yards. It’s scary to see your child go through that. 

We have a strong support system with my TRE (trauma release exercise) peers and healing has begun. 

I know now the guy was pacing the store, but I will still be there for everyone that needs help. We have to believe that there is more good in the world and keep going. 

I’m grateful for awesome people like you who support what we do. I’m grateful for another day and more opportunities to learn and be of help to others. 

@BumbleBee is the most wonderful dad and husband. He has taken a huge load of our shoulders and being our rock to lean on. 

Ps: I completed the Solgar Gold advisor course with flying colours, hence the award.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (13/8/18)

@Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee , you guys and especially your son is in our thoughts, not a experience that anyone should go through at all. Wishing you strength in this time, and healing in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Thank you @Hooked
> We are grateful that he kept his cool and got out unharmed. We are grateful he is ok. Of course he is shaken up, angry, sad - the whole nine yards. It’s scary to see your child go through that.
> 
> We have a strong support system with my TRE (trauma release exercise) peers and healing has begun.
> ...



You're a winner in every respect @Bumblebabe!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/18)

Its late , but I am sorry to hear what happened.
I am also glad nobody got hurt. There is nothing I can say that will make it better ,but it does get better with time.
strength to you and your Fam. @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

